# Don't wander into the unknown



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I did my research, I looked at many many photos and I still got scammed >.<"

I brought this fish as Nile Bichir (Polypterus Bichir bichir) and after asking a few experts and putting up a thread in the net, it turned out to be a Nigeria Lap (Polypterus Lapradei)

 Lesson learned! Never buy an expensive fish when your unsure of what they are! >.<" Even when the owner insist it is a Nile bichir 100% over and over again! 

I will Never Ever going to buy another bichir from other hobbists again! as I am not good at IDing  *sniffs*


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Is the fish you got of similar value?

may not have been scammed, maybe the guy thought it was that kind, the guy he got it from probably told him that.

Is the fish you got comparible? size, temperment, care, look?

If I like a fish, I like it, I dont care what it is, except for research purposes


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that black on the tail because they lose their color if stressed which happens when you move them


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pyrrolin said:


> Is the fish you got of similar value?
> 
> may not have been scammed, maybe the guy thought it was that kind, the guy he got it from probably told him that.
> 
> ...


I don't know about Canadain prices, but in the States, a lapradei cost dirt cheap >.<"

It's currently at 15" long, and they look similar in appearance but it is not as rare as a Nile bichir.

Nile bichir ~ 14-18 dorsal fins

P. Lap ~ 13-15 dorsal fins

the fish I got 14 dorsal fins >.<"



pat3612 said:


> Is that black on the tail


yes, black dots on the tail


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats not a Lapradei looks more like a Nile second pic is a Nile


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Thats not a Lapradei looks more like a Nile second pic is a Nile


google Nigeria lapradei


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I see what you mean look wise could yours be washed out Did you ask the guy to take it back


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Ok I see what you mean look wise could yours be washed out Did you ask the guy to take it back


I doubt it is washed out

I can't take it back, because the guy kept saying this is the real deal! 

If your wondering how much did I pay for him, it's slightly a bit more than the zebra pleco that sold in Big Als  so I didn't lose that much money anyway


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Were you planning on collecting them or just getting the one. I sold most of mine when I got into salt but I kept my wc Ornate Pair


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Were you planning on collecting them or just getting the one. I sold most of mine when I got into salt but I kept my wc Ornate Pair


do you want mine?  I can sell him to you for a regular endli endli price if you promise to take good care of it and not resell it!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

He has a video of his tank in youtube too! O _ O"

@ 1:45


----------

